# CSV: Action after job offer?



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Hello ladies and gentlemen. What are the exact steps to take after having received a job offer? Is it the *CRITICAL SKILLS WORK VISA (EXTENSION OF VISA INITIALLY ISSUED FOR 12 MONTHS)* on the link below or is it something else?

Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas

I have not yet got a job offer but may soon, so i want to be prepared. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd also be interested to hear a reply to this.

I have a 5 year CSV with a condition "To submit proof of employment within 12 months"


----------



## bontebok (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey guys,
Having just completed this process, it is the full list of documents under the 'RENEW' category. 
Mine was processed in one week!


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, I was hoping i would not have to submit medical, radiological report and what not again.  

If that's the case, then what is the "extension of visa initially issued for 12 months" for?

Also, is the renewal done via the VFS Website (to start with at least)?


----------



## bontebok (Aug 12, 2016)

Yip, all docs required again. Application is done through VFS, seemed straightforward enough. 

Not sure what the 'extension' option is for sorry. Maybe if you need to extend a visa with a current employer if you are employed under contract conditions and not permanent. 

Maybe there is another easier way, however this is the route I was advised and successful through. Its a bit of a minefield!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Colt, Once you have found a job within the year you will need to re-submit with your offer of employment, within the Republic, with all the same documents you originally used as well as renewing the forms that have expired already. They will then re-issue you with your new visa with your new employment listed on it (name of business).


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm expecting a job offer through by the end of this week. 

Is it necessary to submit the formal contract and job description in addition to the letter of offer?


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen. What are the exact steps to take after having received a job offer? Is it the *CRITICAL SKILLS WORK VISA (EXTENSION OF VISA INITIALLY ISSUED FOR 12 MONTHS)* on the link below or is it something else?
> 
> Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas
> 
> ...


Hi Colt,

Can you please share the experiences and docs submitted to extend the visa for four years whether perm job or contract job offer you submitted.
Am currently in a similar situation, where am getting contract jobs for 1 year but my initial visa is expiring this September.
Your inputs will be very helpful.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

Checking my notes, what i handed in with my application for renewal of 1 year visa after having received offer of permanent employment was:
- Copy of my 1 year critical skills visa (i.e. the page in the passport)
- IITPSA Certificate (the one with the star on it, they want this one, missed this the first time and had to come back again...)
- IITPSA Certificate of confirmation of skills (the one with all the text)
- Employment contract
- Letter of employment (stating that i'm offered employment and also that the employer will accept costs with regards to deportation and also keep my passport valid etc)
- Medical report
- Copy of passport
- Radiological report
- SAQA certificate

All of the above were certified copies.

Also note that in case you have a middle name in your passport, make sure to put them in on the VFS website in full. This was another thing i missed the first time and had to apply for a refund of my old application and file a whole new application as it's not possible for them to correct it in the system. During the day i was in the Joburg VFS office they've had about 80 application for refunds on that day due to such errors. So efficient...not.

Maybe also make a printout of the critical skills list and highlight (with a marker) the category that you are applying for. I didn't include it but the VFS lady printed a list and had me show her where it was.

Good luck.

Edit: FYI the processing of the application from the point it was accepted by the VFS people until the status website said the outcome was available for collection was about two weeks.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> Checking my notes, what i handed in with my application for renewal of 1 year visa after having received offer of permanent employment was:
> - Copy of my 1 year critical skills visa (i.e. the page in the passport)
> - IITPSA Certificate (the one with the star on it, they want this one, missed this the first time and had to come back again...)
> - IITPSA Certificate of confirmation of skills (the one with all the text)
> ...


Thanks for the detailed information Colt. 
Out of curiosity am asking this question, please dont mind.
I have got a 6 months contract though am actually trying for a perm position or 2 year contract.
If I have to take up this job for my bread and butter now, which gets over before my 1 year inital visa.
So I have a temporary job and also I can search for a perm one in parallel before my visa expires.
Will there be any issues in this and do I have get stamped with this employer for 6 months in my passport mandatorily.
Since there are legal rules to get stamped with a employer whereas this is a short contract.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

I don't know if contract positions can be considered and one potential contract position interview i was invited to i ended up turning down exactly for that reason.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Colt Seavers said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen. What are the exact steps to take after having received a job offer? Is it the *CRITICAL SKILLS WORK VISA (EXTENSION OF VISA INITIALLY ISSUED FOR 12 MONTHS)* on the link below or is it something else?
> 
> Department of Home Affairs - Scarce Skills & Work Permit Quotas
> 
> ...


Hi Colt, Once you have found employment you will need to do what is known as a change of condition to obtain the other 4 years. That pretty much means you will need to resubmit the entire application again, with all the relevant documents up to date with the offer of employment. You will be able to do so within the Republic.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Colt, Once you have found employment you will need to do what is known as a change of condition to obtain the other 4 years. That pretty much means you will need to resubmit the entire application again, with all the relevant documents up to date with the offer of employment. You will be able to do so within the Republic.


Correct. Just a small comment. In all the extensions that I know they do not give u an additional 4 years but they give you the whole 5 years from the date they issue the extension.


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Colt Seavers said:


> I don't know if contract positions can be considered and one potential contract position interview i was invited to i ended up turning down exactly for that reason.


Hi Colt,

I have a doubt in the online application form for visa extension of my one year csv.
Application subtype has options like TRV, TRV Renewal and TRV Change in existing conditions.
Which one to select either Renewal or Change in conditions since I have got a permanent job now. Thanks.


----------



## peakay (Jul 17, 2017)

*Conflicting advice: critical skills visa extension documents required*

Hi all,

I have an initial 12 month CSV to seek employment which is expiring shortly. I have found an employer who is willing to write a letter.

Having spoken to multiple visa agents and calling VFS 4 separate times, I have received completely different advice each time. The difference in advice is centred around three things:

*1- Do I need the abridged or full list of documents?* The team leader at VFS is the only one who referred to the VFS website and said that with 100% certainty the shortened list is the correct one. Everyone else said the full list is necessary (including SAQA certificate etc). I notice that old threads on this site said a similar thing.

*2- If the full list is required, do I need the original SAQA certificate? *When initially applying last year, they requested I provide the original SAQA certificate, so now I only have a certified copy from then (>6 months ago). I don't have enough time left to reapply for another SAQA certificate.

*3- Do I need the full employment contract or can I send in a letter outlining the necessary requirements? * The full employment contract will only be drawn up once the visa is granted.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

peakay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an initial 12 month CSV to seek employment which is expiring shortly. I have found an employer who is willing to write a letter.
> 
> ...


What i did was:
1. Full list of documents.

2. I used certified copy of SAQA certificate, however it was a new copy. Not sure if it has any impact if it is an old copy. For my initial application they also wanted my original SAQA certificate, however i got it back after the application (it was snail-mailed to me).

3. I used the full employment contract with a clause stating it is only valid once the visa is approved. If you have an offer of permanent employment then i'd suggest making it crystal clear in the contract that it is a permanent job offer in order to avoid confusion and maximise your chances of a long permit approval.

Another thing to consider is the validity of your passport; unless it's valid for five years from now they're not likely to grant the five years from the start but rather for as long as the passport is valid. Perhaps it is too late to think about that in your case, but for anyone else who's earlier in the process a passport renewal might be a good idea.


----------



## Colt Seavers (May 10, 2015)

For #3 i also attached a letter of employment.


----------

